# Which ECA should I use as a medical laboratory scientist (WES or ICES)



## Advocatetruth (Sep 6, 2018)

Good day gurus in the house. Pls is there any med laboratory scientist in the house that has used an alternative assessing body apart from WES? I want to use ICES but most people I Know have only used WES? I want to know if there are any disadvantages in using alternative accessing body for medical laboratory technician. Please not that this is for Canada express entry. You candid advice would be appreciated.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

As long as the assessing body that you use is on the official Government of Canada list, you are welcome to use it.

ICES is listed on the list, so you can use it... whether or not you go with them or WES or any of the others listed is a personal choice - the Canadian government doesn't care, as long as it is on their list.


----------



## Advocatetruth (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you. You have been helpful


----------

